# bryan beach



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

has anyone ever fished bryan beach? where does it rate compaired to other tx beaches for shark.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Years ago it was the only place I fished. Caught pretty much everything.
Still can be if you're willing to fight with the crowds,rude people parking between your rods,wading into your lines,and kids driving way too fast all hours of the night.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

is there a better place. I came to dallas from michigan. when I imagined it , it would be like miami vice. so in other words I thought that was unpopulated. we only have 2 wheel drive for truck. if there is a better calmer less populated beach please let me know.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Used to fish Bryan beach quite often when I was younger. Wasn't crowded then, but that was 30ish years ago. The mouth of the Brazos was a great place to catch sharks. I saw a guy catch a BIG shark there one night fishing just out of the mouth. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

yes very much. thanks


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Sargent is a fairly good beach but very limited if you don't have 4X4,same with Matagorda.
High Island has a lot of good areas that are accesible with 2wd. I know it's a great spot for bullreds,seen some great shark reports as well.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

are you able to camp and have fire?


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Everytime we go sharking we have always gone to Bryan Beach. We always drive down to within 300 yrds of the point @ the mouth of the Brazos. We have only had a couple of issues with people down there driving through our lines, but normally we have so much stuff set up with tents, shower, rod holders, etc. that it steers people clear. We have caught plenty of bull reds and sharks out there as well. And I used to drive my lil 2wd 4dr sedan down there so no issue with 2wd truck.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Bryan Beach is a good place. Crowds are more to the entrance. 2wd is doable...hell Donnie did it in his 4 door car haha. First time I met him he was moshing through to the mouth. Just turn right when you hit the beach. If you don't think you can go any farther due to soft sand. Stop(if your not in soft sand) and set up camp. Good luck and if you are in a tent make sure you set it close to the truck or put up somewhere that someone won't run over you at night.


Josh


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

yes I always turned to the right. don't know if its still there but I've always set up about 150 yds pased that wreck just off beach. looking very much forward to catchn some giant sharks. if you happen to pass a group with a red old town canoe stop in for a beer cause its us.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

the wreak is still there


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> the wreak is still there


wreak?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> the wreak is still there





mud minner said:


> wreak?


You gots to excuze Giblets, sometimes he jes cain't hep it,..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mud minner said:


> wreak?


suck me off *****


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> suck me off *****


Giblets is asking you out on a date,..:spineyes:


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> suck me off *****


You cant have that, you are in rehab.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

DANO said:


> Giblets is asking you out on a date,..:spineyes:


he tried to ask me out to bryan beach once before but it included something along the lines of his mouth and coming out there....not sure what he was hinting athwell:


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya we always set up about 100 yds from the point of the MOB, we should start heading back out there after the white bass run is over, so it won't be too long.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

may 18-23. crappie sure don't fight like shark. bored with fresh water.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I fished Bryan Beach heavy until the City of Freeport Annexed it. Now too many people drive up and down it. I started fishing off Bluewater Highway down passed the condos. More Beach and you usually get fishermen driving up and down the beach and not yahoos.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

can you camp etc.?


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

you wont have too much traffic to worry about this time of year, as far as people driving around your stuff. sometimes the highschool kids go out their and party but i think it is too cold for them right now? you should be ok in a 2 wheel drive too


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Never too cold to party out there. I think I jumped in that river in the middle of January a few years back. The mouth is definitely a good spot to shark fish. Sharks should show up right about spring break if tradition holds. Lots of bulls, and early on they all have remoras. Be prepared to get some bull reds mixed in. We hooked a few that were so large it was hard to get the rod out of the rod holder...


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

great to hear. may can't come fast enuff


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

MOB is very very dangerous and is to definitely to be respected,awesome fishing though, just respect the currents-you will see the crosses at the point and that will tell you the story! Spring break huh...hope you like tejano music ! Sharks are there and as stated above be careful where you set your camp up! Good luck and tight lines


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I worked as a stonemason for about 15 years...had my fill of tejano music. but thanks for the warning about the currents. I've paddled all my life, but mostly in lake superior and wisconsin river. last year took my canoe to galveston and took my bait out pretty far about 300yds. nothing was left on my catfish pole but wasn't too bad. this time we will take both canoe and kayak. we always wear life jackets...thats the rule in my boat. thanks for info. hope everyone catches they're fill of giants.


----------



## allend23 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Bryan over Surfside*

As far as sharks and bull reds, I fish Bryan over Surfside everytime. But like someone else said, if you venture down to the mouth be aware of the strong current and extreme dropoff just a few feet off the bank. It seems like 1 or 2 poor souls drown there every year. Good luck!


----------



## sbbrown67 (Jan 21, 2010)

If you have a canoe paddle across the mouth and set up on Wolf Island, Not many ppl over there, but like others said, depending on the flow of the river, the tidal currents, and wind currents, it can be very dangerous. I think it was a couple of years ago that two grown men a a little boy were on the first or second sandbar and swept out to sea. I remember at least one drowning, and the other ending up mile down the beach front hanging on to some drift wood. Hella dangerous. Good Luck, maybe we will see ya.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Man you have BIG BALLS IN COWTOWN if you will cross the mouth in a canoe. I have been in a boat there and it get hairy more than once. It amazes me to see DA's wading up to their necks right at the mouth. I saw two guys last summer in so deep they had to jump every wave.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I was fishing the breakers last year and watching a guy and his son fish the sandbar that leads strait out the mouth. We went around between the San Bernard and Brazos and wet a hook for a while. On the way back we seen a coast gaurd dingee. It happens fast!!!!!


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

with great risk comes great reward


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

also a great shark fisherman who has been a great help to me,used to swim baits out...and he fishes with a 16/0 reel. I feel its a lot easyer in canoe and kayak.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

I was fooling around down there a few years ago and not fishing hard. I drove up to the mouth and saw a guy approx 150 yds out on the sandbar right at the mouth of the river. He was wade fishing and concentrating on what he was doing. 

Then I saw the largest bull shark Ive seen to date swim within 20ft of him on his six. Shark meandered around a little bit and eased his way down the second gut back toward Freeport and totally ignored him. 

I drove along and watched his fin. Then when we get closer to the entrance I saw a guy with a couple 8-9yr old kids way out in the water. I pulled up and told them about it and they he got everybody out with a quickness. 

I'm not usually concerned about such things. People are out there swimming around all summer and really have no idea whats out there with them. However, that thing was a beast. It could of bit one of them skinny kids in two without much effort. The guy fishing at the mouth never knew what was behind him.

Krash and Dano probably remember that shark. It stayed around a good while that summer.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

what a cool story. hope he takes my bait. my son is a little to brave to come shark fishing mabey couple more years.like krash says...see ya on the beach.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

davidluster said:


> Man you have BIG BALLS IN COWTOWN if you will cross the mouth in a canoe. I have been in a boat there and it get hairy more than once.


If you don't overload the yaks and plan for the current (ie start way back up from the mouth) it really isn't that bad a paddle, although definitely harder than than the mouth of the colorado. Definitely wear a pfd every time and keep an eye out for boat traffic though.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I feel the same. never have I paddled it but I have seen it many times and feel ok about it. I have yaked and canoed all of my life in lake superior where the shore temp in july is 36 degr. its doable for me with a life jacket of course. at this point just need to land a shark not a hardhead.


----------

